# MTB Marathon Veringendorf. Wer startet dort noch?



## rboncube (7. März 2010)

Da ich es kaum noch erwarten kann das die Rennsaison endlich wieder beginnt, möchte ich mein erstes Rennen, wie 2009, schon im April fahren. Viel Auswahl hat man ja im Süddeutschen Raum nicht. Münsingen hat mir letztes Jahr überhaupt nicht gefallen (langweilige Strecke, schlechte Orga, überteuert). Bin bei meinem letzten Saisonstart 2009 beim Engelcup in Daugendorf auf das Veringendorfer MTB Event aufmerksam geworden. 

http://www.tvveringendorf.de/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=156&Itemid=162

Ist schon jemand aus dem Forum letztes Jahr dort gestartet und hat Infos zu Strecke, Organisation usw.? Streckenlänge und Höhenprofil sind genau richtig zum Saisonstart.
Hab mich mal angemeldet. Hat noch jemand vor dort zu starten?

Gruß René


----------



## bmc02 (8. März 2010)

Ja hier. 
Wat willst denn wissen?

War ja letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal und dafür nicht schlecht. Ein kleines Rennen mit fast noch familiärer Atmosphäre, du hast das Gefühl das ganze Dorf ist auf den Beinen.
Strecke ist schnell ("Waldautobahn"), die Abfahrten "rumpeln" leicht, super dass man nach ca. 20min nochmal durchs Start/Ziel fährt.

Grüße
Timm
www.philips-24h.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2010)

hat von der Strecke vllt. wer nen gps-file rumliegen?


----------



## aka (8. März 2010)

Ist glaube ich online:
http://www.tvveringendorf.de/index.php?option=com_remository&Itemid=90&func=select&id=6

Hm, ich da gehe ich doch lieber in Veringendorf an den Start und lasse diese Jahr Muensingen aus.

Gruss!


----------



## damage0099 (8. März 2010)

danke dir


----------



## rboncube (8. März 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Hm, ich da gehe ich doch lieber in Veringendorf an den Start und lasse diese Jahr Muensingen aus.
> 
> Gruss!




Die haben dann hoffentlich auch das schönere Wetter.

Freu mich schon darauf. Fahre inzwischen eh lieber die kleinen, familiären Rennen, als die unpersönlichen, überteuerten Megaevents.

Gruß Rene´


----------



## aka (8. März 2010)

rboncube schrieb:


> Freu mich schon darauf. Fahre inzwischen eh lieber die kleinen, familiären Rennen, als die unpersönlichen, überteuerten Megaevents.



Ja, so seh' ich das auch. Und mir ist lieber das Geld bleibt bei einem Verein hängen als bei einer Eventagentur.
Da gibts noch weitere in der Region:
27.06. Neufra
03.07. Calmbach
18.09. Fronstetten

Und Huch, die Anmeldung vom Engel Cup ist ja schon offen...


----------



## rboncube (8. März 2010)

aka schrieb:


> Ja, so seh' ich das auch. Und mir ist lieber das Geld bleibt bei einem Verein hängen als bei einer Eventagentur.
> Da gibts noch weitere in der Region:
> 27.06. Neufra
> 03.07. Calmbach
> ...




Auja, Engel Cup ist pflicht


----------



## rboncube (26. April 2010)

So, das erste Rennen der Saison ist geschafft. Au Mann, ging das in die Hose. Mir hat der Mann mit dem Hammer gleich zweimal auf den Kopf gehauen. Zuerst keinen Druck auf dem Pedal und dann die letzten 12km mit Krämpfen die Berge hochgekrochen. Dabei fings so gut an.
aber der Rest dieses Events hat riesen Spaß gemacht. Super Wetter, gute Stimmung,tolle Strecke....TOP!!!!!

Wie ist es bei euch gelaufen und wie fandet ihr die Veranstaltung?

Gruß Rene´


----------



## ducmon9 (26. April 2010)

Bin zum zweiten Mal mitgefahren ... war eine super Veranstaltung - tolle Stimmung, top Organisation, klasse Strecke und sogar eine Musikkapelle bei zwei Anstiegen als Motivationshilfe  Wenn die Jungs so weitermachen, wird sich das Rennen bald zu einem Klassiker entwickeln.

Die Strecke geht durch das ständige auf- und ab jedoch mächtig ins Getriebe und die Trailabfahrten haben es auch in sich und kosten Körner. Viel Erholung gibt es auf der Strecke nicht. Ich hatte dieses Jahr den Eindruck, dass das Fahrerfeld im Vergleich zum Vorjahr, um einiges stärker war ... oder ich schwächer ;-)

Bis zum nächsten Jahr ... ich komme wieder


----------



## cluso (23. April 2011)

ducmon9 schrieb:


> Bin zum zweiten Mal mitgefahren ... war eine super Veranstaltung - tolle Stimmung, top Organisation, klasse Strecke und sogar eine Musikkapelle bei zwei Anstiegen als Motivationshilfe  Wenn die Jungs so weitermachen, wird sich das Rennen bald zu einem Klassiker entwickeln.
> 
> Die Strecke geht durch das ständige auf- und ab jedoch mächtig ins Getriebe und die Trailabfahrten haben es auch in sich und kosten Körner. Viel Erholung gibt es auf der Strecke nicht. Ich hatte dieses Jahr den Eindruck, dass das Fahrerfeld im Vergleich zum Vorjahr, um einiges stärker war ... oder ich schwächer ;-)
> 
> Bis zum nächsten Jahr ... ich komme wieder



Das gilt auch für 2011...

Strecke knackig und sehr staubig...Fahrerfeld muss sehr gut besetzt gewesen sein (hab ich gehört, treibe mich soweit vorne nicht rum).

Hat auf jeden Fall SEHR viel Spaß gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinos (26. April 2011)

@Cluso: du hast dich auf jeden Fall so weit vorne rumgetrieben, dass ich dich erst im Ziel gesehen habe 

Aber die Veranstaltung war wieder erste Sahne: saugeiles Wetter, über 400 Teilnehmer und trotzdem extrem gemütlich. 

Ich hab schon gedacht, ich wär zu spät für die Guggemusik, aber die war wohl dieses Jahr gar nicht da

Durch die Trockenheit und das Kies an einigen Stellen kam es zu mehreren Stürzen, aber selbst der Kollege, den sie mit dem Heli abtransportiert haben ist wohl mit Rippen- und Schulterblattbruch davongekommen.

Das einzige blöde ist die Bewirtung und Siegerehrung in der Halle. Das wäre (insbesondere bei dem klasse Wetter) viel besser im Zielbereich - scheint aber logistisch und platztechnisch wohl ein Problem zu sein.

Ich freu mich schon auf nächstes Jahr, dann mit genesener Schulter und Volldampf.


----------

